# Post-Halloween Prep



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Every year, sometime in September, I dig out my scenery and frantically try to make upgrades and modifications before the big day. Last Saturday it occurred to me that my scenery is already set up. It's in my garage, so there's no urgency to take it down. Now is the perfect opportunity to make changes without the time pressure. So in the next week or two, I'm planning to paint details on some flats that are currently just black.

I don't know why I didn't think of that before. Is this a common tactic that I've just been too tired to consider?


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow - i just this year decided to do the same thing. it makes so much sense! it's already out, so why not give next year guy a break and get things ready now? Good idea!


----------



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)

I had a similar thought... Then we got hit with an early snow storm and frigid temps. Looks like I'll be hanging Christmas lights on the mausoleum this year!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Great idea! 
And jealous that you're able to do that.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Before I put something back into storage, I'll do any repairs or upgrades. Since I always seem to be short on time during set up, I don't want to pull out a prop that requires more time and effort to prepare.
The bonus to this method is that it keeps the post Halloween blues away. Even after things are put away, I've got projects to do.


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Thats a pretty awesome idea. If I weren't so exhausted after Halloween, I'd probably do that. However, I am in the process of building a storage building out back, so maybe next year I'll give this a try. I'm at the point now that I don't have room in the garage to do much of anything. I'm itching to do something, I just don't have the room.


----------

